# Support for Raspberry Pi Zero W



## j_ondrusek (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi! 

As mentioned on https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=179244&p=1143307 the Zero W does not boot with FreeBSD. Is there any plan to support this board? 

Thanks


----------

